# Anyone ever use KIWIGRIP?



## cornelyj (May 10, 2010)

I was planning on using the product *KIWIGRIP* because of its claims of _"paint over lightly prepped gelcoat" _

More specifically has anyone used it over their diamond non-skid gelcoat deck? My diamond is old and this seems like a great product with just enough prep work for the DIY dude?

http://www.pyiinc.com/KiwiGrip/index.html


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I've never applied it, but I have seen boats with it, and it seems like a fine way to go.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I used it on my skiff. Its good stuff, very easy to work with. Make sure to mask off good because it will fly everywhere.

Edit: I responded before reading the whole post. Mine was applied over primed 6 wt fg cloth not faired at all. You can faintly see the pattern through it in places if you really look.
I would also be wary of applying too thick because it can get air bubbles in it that will pop after it cures.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's some pics I posted for Lwalker. 

That is using the largest notches on a West Systems spreader. I would use one of the smaller notches for a less aggressive finish.


----------



## cornelyj (May 10, 2010)

So my concern is covering over the non skid and getting good adhesion with the kiwigrip. Has anyone painted straight over gelcoat non skid??? 

BTW thanks for the pictures that looks great!!!


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

If your pattern is too aggresive, it's tough on bare feet.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I did on the HPS rebuild. You can see the non-skid in some areas where the KG is thin. Next time I'd put on a thicker coat to hide all of the non-skid texture.


----------



## cornelyj (May 10, 2010)

> I did on the HPS rebuild. You can see the non-skid in some areas where the KG is thin. Next time I'd put on a thicker coat to hide all of the non-skid texture.



pic???


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Boat is out of town right now. I'll have back in about two weeks, will get you a picture then.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a link to gramps' rebuild. It shows the nonskid well.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1378230042/135


----------

